

Leaving graduate school is a decision, not a failing - yarapavan
https://chronicle.com/article/Advising-the-Dissertation/124782/

======
yarapavan
Most of my advisees finish their dissertations and get jobs. I'm proud of
that. But some walk away—and of that I'm just as proud. Not everyone gets a
Ph.D., but everyone who tries deserves our attention and respect. Teaching
students how to leave graduate school is a task every bit as noble as
shepherding them through it.

